# syslogd: exiting on signal 15



## elimelech007 (Nov 6, 2020)

When the system was booted, the following message began to pop up:


```
Starting syslogd.
[: -eq: unexpeected operator
```


I noticed that this began to appear when I upgraded the system from 12.1 to 12.2
* * *

FreeBSD F3ja 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC  i386


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2020)

Check /etc/rc.d/syslogd, perhaps something went wrong with a merge during the upgrade.

Also double-check /etc/defaults/rc.conf:

```
# grep syslogd /etc/defaults/rc.conf
syslogd_enable="YES"            # Run syslog daemon (or NO).
syslogd_program="/usr/sbin/syslogd" # path to syslogd, if you want a different one.
syslogd_flags="-s"              # Flags to syslogd (if enabled).
syslogd_oomprotect="YES"        # Don't kill syslogd when swap space is exhausted.
```

Make sure that looks in order too.


----------

